# new member.



## conrad (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi all,
 I can also be found at other bbing forums, just thought id extend my horizons. Currently 5ft 10, 75kgs and 13.5% bodyfat. Lost two stone end of last year when i became very ill. since recovering in January my passion for hitting the weights has been intensified for some reason and i pretty much live in the gym lol. Look forward to sharing my knowledge and getting to know you all.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 7, 2007)

conrad welcome to IM!


----------



## cjm (Jul 16, 2007)

hiya conrad.


----------

